# OpenVPN Android - no internet



## neflictus (Nov 24, 2016)

I installed OpenVPN connect on my phone and I use it with my ExpressVPN servers.
I downloaded the configuration files (OPVN) from the ExpressVPN site and imported them into the app.

I can connect to the VPN with no issues (i have to eliminate the fragment portion as it says fragment it not supported), but I have no internet. The username, password, certificates and keys are all in the OPVN file.
Can anyone help me ? Using the Windows App, it works like a charm. On Android it doesn't.

File:

```
dev tun
fast-io
persist-key
persist-tun
nobind
remote censored_server_name 1195

remote-random
pull
comp-lzo
tls-client
verify-x509-name Server name-prefix
ns-cert-type server
key-direction 1
route-method exe
route-delay 2
tun-mtu 1500
fragment 1300
mssfix 1450
verb 3
cipher AES-256-CBC
keysize 256
auth SHA512
sndbuf 524288
rcvbuf 524288
<cert>
-----BEGIN CERTIFICATE-----
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2016)

Rule #7: FreeBSD Forums Rules

Thread closed, sorry.


----------

